# catfish



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

is it legal to shoot with bow on lake livingston?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

No, gamefish are off limits. Catfish were legal for bow a few years back but are off limits again.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Well that sucks... I was lookin forward to trying to shoot some this spring.. Guess the carp and gou will have to do. Thanks for the reply


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Dont for get, spotted gar, needle nose gar, alligator gar, buffalo, grass carp and perch.
Oh, and shad too.


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Dont leave out the Tilapia, they might get offended


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Not a lot of tilapia in Livingston!


----------

